# My daughter, the chicken whisperer



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have never seen such a personable chicken, she is seriously my daughter's baby. (And a tad bit spoiled!)


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Look at that chicken. So relaxed. I've never seen a chicken like that.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,that is so sweet!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's really unreal. She can handle the chicken all she wants and it stays relaxed. It even stays where she puts it! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is amazing. I guess that chicken really loves attention!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Only from her! She doesn't like anyone else to touch her. Lol


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

That's wonderful! Chickens can be so very sweet if you handle them right. Our ten hens are so sweet and we love them!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Rusty said:


> That's wonderful! Chickens can be so very sweet if you handle them right. Our ten hens are so sweet and we love them!


 I have a roo that hangs out outside of my front door waiting for me to bring him treats. He's my little buddy!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's on relaxed chicken!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is really sweet. Your daughter is adorable


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> That is really sweet. Your daughter is adorable


Thank you very much


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! Cool! Mine are friendly and you can walk up to them and pick them up no problem, but they have never been relaxed like that...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Wow! Cool! Mine are friendly and you can walk up to them and pick them up no problem, but they have never been relaxed like that...


I have one other hen that is very relaxed when I hold her but I'm not sure she would be like my daughter's hen and let me hold her like a baby. Lol


----------

